# Ascend P7 oder P8 lite oder Honor 6 Kauf - Fragen dazu



## SpiderJ (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo allerseits,

wie der Titel aussagt, möchte mir ein Smartphone kaufen.
Es wäre das erste überhaupt für mich.

Ich habe sehr viel gelesen, welche Smartphones es für mein Preisbudget gibt. (200-300 €)
Größe nicht unter 5 Zoll. Nutzung für Emails abrufen, Surfen im Internet, Artikel lesen, 
hin und wieder Sport Video ansehen. Bilder werde ich auch mal machen, 
aber ich bin kein Fotofreak, der täglich welche machen muss.
Dazu welche davon in den Tests wie abgeschnitten haben etc.

Fazit:
von Huawei das Ascend P7 oder das P8 Lite oder das Honor 6 zu nehmen, wäre sicherlich kein Fehlkauf. :smile:
Alle drei sind aktuell preislich ähnlich bis fast gleich zu bekommen. Ich habe die Smartphones nochmals genauer verglichen.
Es kamen wir nun Fragen auf, bei der ich Euch bitte, mir zu helfen. 
Ich denke, ihr habt viele Erfahrungen sammeln können und könnt mir somit fachlich auf hohem Niveau antworten.
Vorab, ganz vielen Dank.

1)
Das Ascend P7 besitzt kein NFC.
Wie gravierend ist bzw. könnte das werden im Laufe der Zeit werden, da dass P8 Lite diese Funktion hat?
Wäre so etwas per Firmware Update behebbar?

2)
Bezüglich dem Punkt Speicher bietet das Ascend P7 "nur" microSDHC als erweiterbaren Speicher.
Wie gravierend ist bzw. könnte das im Laufe der Zeit werden, da das P8 Lite microSDXC Funktion hat?

3)
Bezüglich dem Punkt Prozessor bietet das Ascend P7 "nur" Quad-Core".
Wie gravierend ist bzw. könnte das im Laufe der Zeit werden, da das P8 Lite Octa-Core aufweist?

4)
lt. Punkt Betriebssystem bietet das Ascend P7 lt. der Handy Vergleich Online Seite "nur" Android 4.4 KitKat.
Wie gravierend ist bzw. könnte das im Laufe der Zeit werden, da das P8 Lite Android 5.0 Lollipop aufweist?
Wäre wird so etwas per Firmware Update behebbar sein?

5)
laut meiner Handy Vergleich Online Seite, steht beim Ascend P7 unteri: Details zur Kamera
Zoom: digi, LED-Blitz, Videolicht - Beim P8 Lite ist nur Zoom aufgelistet.
Ist dies quasi nur ein Formfehler, da in der Realität auch das P8 Lite LED-Blitz und Videolicht besitzt?
Oder wäre dies ein Punkt, den das Ascend P7 als Vorteilhafter erscheinen lässt?

Das Honor 6 bietet 3 GB Ram Arbeitsspeicher, statt 2 wie die anderen beiden. Es bietet 1080p Auflösung was die anderen beiden nicht haben. 
Es bietet nochmals mehr Akkulaufzeit, Sprech- und Standbyzeit im Vergleich zu den beiden anderen. 
Der Prozessor bietet 1,3 GHz ( Octa-Core ), statt 1,2 GHz , was die anderen beiden bieten. 
Es hat ein LCD statt einem IPS Display. Es hat kein NFC, dafür Gyroskop, was die anderen nicht haben. 
Frage hier: Das Honor 6 kostet etwas mehr - 299 €. 
Ist das gerechtfertigt und somit das Honor 6 das beste von den dreien, auch im Bezug zum Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ?

Ihr seht, doch noch einige Fragen, die mich beschäftigen. Ich möchte mich halt wirklich intensiv erkundigen, 
bevor ich zu forsch etwas kaufe, auch wenn es mir in den Fingern juckt. Kennt ihr bestimmt auch, so ein Gefühl.


----------



## Emsch84 (27. Juli 2015)

Moin, Weiß nicht zuallem etwas aber vlt kann ich helfen. Ich habe ein Ascend P7.

Es hat sowohl 1080p Auflösung als auch  NFC. Die 2GB Ram reichen wohl fürs erste aus. 
Android 4.4 ist vlt das einzige Manko. 
Die Kamera finde ich sehr gut. Die anderen beiden hatte ich leider noch nicht in der Hand. Das Ascend P8 hat auch Dual -LED Blitz...kp wo du die technischen Daten her hast... P8 - Huawei P8 Lite schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, P7 - Huawei Ascend P7 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde wahrscheinlich ein P8 lite kaufen. Ist das Modernere.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. Juli 2015)

einige Monate neuer, muss ich gleich bedeuten = besser.
und es ist nur eine Lite Version. In vielen Tests auf youtube habe ich gesehen/gehört, das P8 Lite ist wirklich gut, aber das P7 eigentlich gleich gut bis besser....
und das normale "neue" P8, ist noch zu teuer, da es 200 mehr kostet, also etwas über 400....

von hier habe ich meine Daten.
Handys vergleichen: Huawei Ascend G7 mit Huawei P8 lite und OnePlus One

ich habe jetzt gelesen, neue Firmware wird bald kommen, aktuell ist sie in der Beta Phase...

und jetzt sehe ich auch meinen Fehler - ich bin fast 24 Std. wach und bin am einlesen in die Smartphone Welt.
Ich hatte Huawei Ascend G7 statt  im Vergleich Huawei Ascend P7 zu stehen.

Somit ist das 1080p Problemchen weg, auch das NFC, auch der fehlende Autofocus bei der Kamera, 
sogar eine bessere (8MP) 2te Kamera integriert, die erste Kamera hat nun auch LED Blitz,

Fazit: viele Punkte, die ich nun doch hätte und wenn ich den Preis ansehe: 
Huawei Ascend P7 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ca. 250 €   = dann kann ich damit nicht wirklich etwas falsch machen, oder?

Thema SIM Karte....ich kenne nur Tschibo oder Aldi Talk...
Ich würde mir dann eine SIM Karte Tarif von Tschibo holen, bieten mtl. günstig an, Alternative Aldi Talk finde ich preislich ähnlich, inhaltlich Tschibo besser.
Habt ihr was besseres ?

Hoffe die Karte passt dann ins P7....

und dann müsste ich mir eine micro Sd karte kaufen, die dann in den anderen Slot reinkommt. so dass ich Daten etc. 
entweder auf den internen 16gb oder auf der externen z.b. 64gb speichern kann, 
korrekt?

super günstige microSDHC Karte zufällig jemand eine Info, wo es ein tolles Angebot gibt?

Speicherkarten mit Typ: microSDHC, KapazitÃ¤t: ab 32GB, Klasse: Class 10, Gelistet seit: ab 2015 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

worauf muss ich da achten, viele haben ganz unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten....


----------



## iknowit (27. Juli 2015)

> Android 4.4 ist vlt das einzige Manko.



warum?
funktioniert doch perfekt und so schnell werden apps nicht 5.0 voraussetzen.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. Juli 2015)

iknowit schrieb:


> warum?
> funktioniert doch perfekt und so schnell werden apps nicht 5.0 voraussetzen.



wie gesagt, die Beta der neuen Firmware läuft bereits aktiv, habe ich gelesen....dauert dann nicht mehr sooo lange, ist doch prima.

______

Thema: dual - sim für das " Huawei Ascend P7 " schwarz
habe gerade, als ich in den Details guckte, beim Händler, wo ich es bestellen wollte, folgendes gelesen:
Dort steht: Leistung: Dual-SIM Unterstützung: Nicht

ich kenne mich ja nicht aus, was bedeutet das nun für mich? Gibt es nur für den asiatischen Markt dieses Modell?
Besteht auch die Möglichkeit das China Modell zu kaufen oder rät ihr davon sehr ab, oder geht das eh nicht etc....

ich habe hier in meinem uralt Handy ( Nokia XpressMusic 5800 ) eine sim Karte stecken. kann ich diese dann nicht ins Smartphone stecken, 
weil nur ein Slot zur Verfügung steht, in dem die externe microSDHC gesteckt werden würde? 
Oder wie verhält es sich mit der ganzen sim Karten Thematik ?


----------



## Emsch84 (27. Juli 2015)

mein P7 hat micro sim + micro-sd slot. Habe auch gelesen Dual-Sim (dann ohne micro-SD) kann nur das chinesische Modell


----------



## SpiderJ (27. Juli 2015)

Emsch84 schrieb:


> mein P7 hat micro sim + micro-sd slot. Habe auch gelesen Dual-Sim (dann ohne micro-SD) kann nur das chinesische Modell



bitte? ich verstehe den Ende deines Satzes nicht, komisches Deutsch. Wie dem auch sei. Ich verstehe das irgendwie noch nicht ganz mit der SIM Thematik. 
Ich kaufe mir das Smartphone. Ich besorge mir online bei Tschibo den günstigen mtl. Vertrag, erhalte eine sim karte und bleibe als Fazit unter 8 € mtl. Kosten. Dann kaufe ich mir noch eine 32GB  microSDHC...
und nun? wie kann ich dass alles nun integriert bekommen? 
Oder ist das so gemeint, dass es zwei Slots gibt. In einen stecke ich die Tschibo SIM Karte, in den anderen Slot, die microSDHC Karte.
Fertig.

Wäre das so richtig ? Tut mir leid, ich bin ein Smartphone Unwissender...aber mit der Zeit wird das schon...


----------



## Memphys (27. Juli 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> bitte? ich verstehe den Ende deines Satzes nicht, komisches Deutsch. Wie dem auch sei. Ich verstehe das irgendwie noch nicht ganz mit der SIM Thematik.
> Ich kaufe mir das Smartphone. Ich besorge mir online bei Tschibo den günstigen mtl. Vertrag, erhalte eine sim karte und bleibe als Fazit unter 8 € mtl. Kosten. Dann kaufe ich mir noch eine 32GB  microSDHC...
> und nun? wie kann ich dass alles nun integriert bekommen?
> Oder ist das so gemeint, dass es zwei Slots gibt. In einen stecke ich die Tschibo SIM Karte, in den anderen Slot, die microSDHC Karte.
> ...



Ja. Die europäische/hiesige/wieauchimmer Version hat microSD und eben einen Simkartenslot, in China gibts eine Version wo man anstatt dem microSD-Slot einen zweiten Simkartenslot hat, zB. um eine private und eine Firmen-Sim zeitgleich zu nutzen. Ist aber wohl nicht relevant, weil es die Version mit Dual-Sim hier nicht gibt.


----------



## SpiderJ (27. Juli 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ja. Die europäische/hiesige/wieauchimmer Version hat microSD und eben einen Simkartenslot, in China gibts eine Version wo man anstatt dem microSD-Slot einen zweiten Simkartenslot hat, zB. um eine private und eine Firmen-Sim zeitgleich zu nutzen. Ist aber wohl nicht relevant, weil es die Version mit Dual-Sim hier nicht gibt.



Ich danke Dir. 

Somit heißt es für mich: (bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich etwas falsch anwenden würde)

Smartphone online bestellen:
Huawei Ascend P7 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mini sim-karte bei Tchibo online bestellen:
Jahres-Paket fÃ¼r alle Smartphones & iPhones online bestellen bei Tchibo 474853

Smartphone Tasche online bestellen (für die optimale Schonung für das Smartphone):
mumbi Flip Case Huawei Ascend P7 Tasche: Amazon.de: Elektronik

microSDHC Karte online bestellen:
Stimmt es, dass nur max. 32GB Karten gehen? Eine 64GB Karte wäre nicht funktionstüchtig? Ich hatte etwas gelesen, dass dies nur möglich wäre bei microSDXC.
Könnt ihr mir eine sehr gute microSDHC empfehlen und somit weiterhelfen?

Dann.....

Warten auf den Postboten.

mini-sim Karte online bei Tchibo freischalten, anschließend ins Smartphone einsetzen.
microSDHC Karte ins Smartphone einsetzen.
Smartphone vorsichtig in die Tasche legen.
Smartphone anschalten und dann tauche ich ab, in die Welt von Apps und Co.


----------



## SpiderJ (29. Juli 2015)

* Update *

Asus Zenfone 2
Das kostet einen Hauch mehr als das Huawei Honor 6 und bietet mir, glaube ich, am besten alles, für die kommenden 2-3 Jahre der Nutzung. Vor allem Dual-Sim. dann könnte ich meine jetzige weiter nutzen und dazu dann einfach z.b. aldi talk mikro sim karte für 3,99 € mtl. holen, für das surfen. meine jetzige sim karte (prepaid von klarmobil) für das telefonieren (was "gefühlt" 1 mal im Monat vorkommt.) dann hätte ich mtl. 3,99 € an Kosten - das hört sich doch gut. 
Hat das Asus Zenfone 2 jemand von Euch?


----------

